# My #1 and #2 CRS Tank



## jefftray (May 5, 2008)

where did u get your flame moss?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

jefftray said:


> where did u get your flame moss?


Check if other forum members have any in the for sale section of this site


----------



## kelvin2go (Apr 6, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Check if other forum members have any in the for sale section of this site


Yes, I got it from a member in this forum.


----------



## kenhuang6269 (Feb 14, 2006)

Could u post the pic of Hagen cichild GH, and where u get from? u shrimp look Awesome~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`


----------



## kelvin2go (Apr 6, 2008)

kenhuang6269 said:


> Could u post the pic of Hagen cichild GH, and where u get from? u shrimp look Awesome~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`


@[email protected] are you the one bought Totto Filter @ lucky shrimps?
and the one we chatted before in Cool Shrimps?:fish:

picture of hagen GH:









or









u can easily found on ebay:
http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...trt=1&ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&fsop=34&fsoo=1


----------



## jefftray (May 5, 2008)

nice driftwood piece


----------



## kenhuang6269 (Feb 14, 2006)

Yep~~~~same user name kenhuang6269,
after i didnot buy the totto filter,
use 1 jobo front filter XP4 back to push the chiller
now try put M350 on fist connect jobo and XP4 
the hagen GH i thought it different thing.
now i knew that.
thanks.:hihi: :hihi: :hihi: 



kelvin2go said:


> @[email protected] are you the one bought Totto Filter @ lucky shrimps?
> and the one we chatted before in Cool Shrimps?:fish:
> 
> picture of hagen GH:
> ...


----------



## wayneside (Jun 17, 2008)

Awesome!


----------

